# Are Pigs Legal in your Area?



## PF (Aug 8, 2013)

Or do you have zoning restrictions? Talking to many people online most have some sort if zoning restriction specifically barring the owning and raising of pigs. 

Has anyone run into this, how did you deal with it?


----------



## PF (Aug 8, 2013)

Is anyone raising pigs knowing it's against the rules in their area?


----------



## superflydog (Sep 5, 2013)

Wait there's restrictions?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Pig Forum


----------



## CesumPec (Aug 30, 2013)

There are restrictions in my area. No livestock allowed in the house. My wife is the local enforcement officer.


----------



## superflydog (Sep 5, 2013)

My wife has the same rules, unless they're cute like all the bunnies we suddenly have haha


Sent from my iPhone using Pig Forum


----------



## PF (Aug 8, 2013)

Growing up we weren't allowed pigs due to the HOA. People did it anyways an no one cared.


----------

